# Vehicle light laws



## Jesse Colla (Aug 29, 2015)

I have recently installed some new lights to the roof of my 1999 Chevy Tahoe (these are the lights Optronics Off Road Lights - Walmart.com ) are they legal to be ran at night and or during the day on paved roads or only off-road usage?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

540 CMR: REGISTRY OF MOTOR VEHICLES
22.07:
Mounting and Display of other Aftermarket Lighting
No person shall mount or display any lighting device which does not comply with Federal Motor
Vehicle Safety Regulations, 49 CFR Part 571, unless specifically allowed by M.G.L. c. 90, §7. Such
prohibited devices shall include, but not be limited to, neon undercarriage lighting.


----------



## Jesse Colla (Aug 29, 2015)

Bloodhound said:


> 540 CMR: REGISTRY OF MOTOR VEHICLES
> 22.07:
> Mounting and Display of other Aftermarket Lighting
> No person shall mount or display any lighting device which does not comply with Federal Motor
> ...


i dont really understand that and it didnt quiet answer my question, can you try to explain?


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Jesse Colla said:


> i dont really understand that and it didnt quiet answer my question, can you try to explain?


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Well here's a suggestion for a way to get the answer you really want. When your driving the dark road and see the cruiser turn those bad puppies on and see what happens. I'm positive you'll get the proper response you seek.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Fuck SSPO !!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Jesse Colla said:


> i dont really understand that and it didnt quiet answer my question, can you try to explain?


You asked a legit question and simply didn't understand the answer. That happens. Not like you came here full of bluster. I wish I had an answer but the best I can tell you is, they're probably not legal and God knows there are few places you really need them. All these extra lights on peoples cars irritate the hell out of me. Ok on dark country roads they might be useful, but from the city to the suburbs, they just blind on-coming traffic. Turn the damn things off!


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Jesse Colla said:


> I have recently installed some new lights to the roof of my 1999 Chevy Tahoe (these are the lights Optronics Off Road Lights - Walmart.com ) are they legal to be ran at night and or during the day on paved roads or only off-road usage?


I'll bet you a buck: Somewhere on the lighting package is teeny tiny little writing that says "Off road use only".


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

You may not run them on any public way in Mass. If you would like a more detailed explanation please PM me.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

What about my Whelan LED light bar with flashing blue and red and yellow lights? I use it only for Christmas decorations and to help my town with traffic control on the 4th of July. Is this legal? PS my car is a white crown vic with green stripes.....


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

BxDetSgt said:


> What about my Whelan LED light bar with flashing blue and red and yellow lights? I use it only for Christmas decorations and to help my town with traffic control on the 4th of July. Is this legal? PS my car is a white crown vic with green stripes.....


Do you wear a cover?


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes of course I wear a cover, I am not going to get jammed up for being out of my sled and not wearing a cover. Only hairbag cops dont wear the covers. Mine is a green campaign hat with gold braid and a feather on the side.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

BxDetSgt said:


> Yes of course I wear a cover, I am not going to get jammed up for being out of my sled and not wearing a cover. Only hairbag cops dont wear the covers. Mine is a green campaign hat with gold braid and a feather on the side.


Mine is bright pink, a leopard skin pattern with tassels and the words "POLICE...kinda" emblazoned on the front. I didn't think it was noticeable enough so I bedazzled it. Oh it's to DIE for!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Kilvinsky said:


> Mine is bright pink, a leopard skin pattern with tassels and the words "POLICE...kinda" emblazoned on the front. I didn't think it was noticeable enough so I bedazzled it. Oh it's to DIE for!


I wear a joker hat when doing parking enforcement...........


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

mpd61 said:


> I wear a joker hat when doing parking enforcement...........


That's another reason why SSPO sucks. There's specific language in the warrant that states that special state police officers are forbidden to wear joker hats or Viking helmets.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The one with the horns from Scandinavia or the one with the facemask from Minnesota? I've been thinking of getting one but don't want to violate the rules.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Kilvinsky said:


> The one with the horns from Scandinavia or the one with the facemask from Minnesota? I've been thinking of getting one but don't want to violate the rules.


Phukkin CONFORMIST!!!!!!!!


----------

